# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Vikend PRODAJA majici i pelena

## Mukica

U Samoboru, u vrijeme fasnika

PETAK --> 25.01. --> 16 do 18 
SUBOTA --> 26.01. --> 16 do 18 
NEDJELJA --> 27.01. --> 13 do 16 sati 
PETAK --> 01.02. --> 16 do 18 
SUBOTA --> 02.02. --> 16 do 18 
NEDJELJA --> 03.02 --> 13 do 16 sati 

*u zgradi kina i knjiznice na Trgu matice Hrvatske*

ak ste na fasniku i ak vam je uz put dodjite sopingirat, dok se klinci zabavljaju u rodinoj tj. srakinoj kreativnoj radionici

----------


## leonisa

hopla :D

----------

